# I think I messed up Baaaaaaaaaaaaad.



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

OK so I was fuckin around with a 2005 g35 auto. ptetty much dead even, even though i took him twice and he took me twice. I know he is stock and i have mossy cat back and nismo CAI. now when i am cruisin in a higher gear, i hear a whining when the engine isnt pushng or pulling just "floating". FUCK OFF! Thats what you get for fucking around i guess. Any idea on what it is? it aint bad but im pissed! any ideas?


----------



## rtype11 (Jan 31, 2006)

input shaft you need tranny fixed


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

what do you mean. can you go a littlle more into detail.


----------

